# Berreta 92fs



## kakius (May 31, 2007)

Hello,
One, maybe stupid (?), question.

What can I done to make my Berreta 92fs as accurate as
possiable for target shooting? I am somewhat accurate now but would enjoy
the best that I can acheive.


----------



## rx7dryver (Jan 17, 2007)

Send it to David Sams!

http://www.samscustomgunworksusa.com/servicesproducts.html


----------



## KAR (Jul 22, 2007)

rx7dryver said:


> Send it to David Sams!
> 
> http://www.samscustomgunworksusa.com/servicesproducts.html


Wow - $1,500 and a year wait for a target package.

Kakius, try a set a Millett sights - least expensive trial. I just order a set, which should arrive next Friday and will have them installed over the weekend.

http://www.millettsights.com/index.php/catalog_2007/auto_handgun_rear


----------



## rx7dryver (Jan 17, 2007)

He did ask for "the best":smt023


----------



## big dutchman (Jan 9, 2007)

good ammo and lots of practice!


----------



## JimmySays (Jun 8, 2007)

My M9 can outshoot me. I had a 92FS and it was a god shooter too.
Many hours of practice and thousands of rounds will get the results you desire.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

KAR said:


> Wow - $1,500 and a year wait for a target package.[/url]


Damn!


----------



## Bastet (Dec 31, 2006)

KAR said:


> Wow - $1,500 and a year wait for a target package.


That would buy one or two more guns, possibly three.


----------



## KAR (Jul 22, 2007)

JimmySays said:


> My M9 can outshoot me. I had a 92FS and it was a god shooter too.
> Many hours of practice and thousands of rounds will get the results you desire.


+1 - :smt023


----------

